
Dremio Releases Data Lake Engines for AWS and Azure - rymurr
https://www.zdnet.com/article/dremio-releases-data-lake-engines-for-aws-azure-and-hybrid-cloud/
======
rymurr
I took this for a spin on AWS and it blew the doors off Athena. Looks better
too.

